# Pluviosidade



## CSAB (19 Mai 2010 às 17:01)

Boa tarde.

Onde posso saber a pluviosidade média em Portugal, no ano de 2008?

É para um trabalho escolar.


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2010 às 17:40)

*2008*






http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...hAsoXD/cli_20080101_20081231_pcl_aa_co_pt.pdf

*
2009*





http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/d...Bidozw/cli_20090101_20091231_pcl_aa_co_pt.pdf


----------



## CSAB (19 Mai 2010 às 18:06)

Muito obrigada!
Vou usar o valor de 2009.

O valor médio é 882.1 mm ?
Ou seja 8.821% ?

São assim as unidades? É que não sei o que significa 71-00.


----------



## Mjhb (19 Mai 2010 às 18:08)

CSAB disse:


> Muito obrigada!
> Vou usar o valor de 2009.
> 
> O valor médio é 882.1 mm ?
> ...



Não percebo essa da percentagem, mas 71-00 derevá querer dizer que a média foi feita com os dados entre os anos de 1971 e 2000.


----------



## CSAB (19 Mai 2010 às 18:17)

Ok.
Já percebi.
Tenho que usar valores em mm (ou m).
Muito obrigada.
Já está resolvido!


----------



## Vince (19 Mai 2010 às 18:28)

CSAB disse:


> Muito obrigada!
> Vou usar o valor de 2009.
> 
> O valor médio é 882.1 mm ?
> ...




A normal climatológica corresponde a uma média de 30 anos, neste caso vem indicado a de 1971-2000. 
Há outras normais, essa é a mais recente. 

A média anual dessa normal 1971-2000 é de 882,1 mm e na tabela diz que em 2008 a média anual nacional é 623,6mm.  

Se quiser saber a percentagem de 2008 em relação à normal tem que fazer uma regra de 3 simples:

623,6x100/882,1 = 70,69% 

Ou seja, em 2008 a precipitação foi apenas de 70,69% da normal 1971/2000

Tenha também em atenção que isto são médias baseadas em 45 estações climatológicas, na prática é impossível saber quanto é a pluviosidade total média real, apenas é possível estimar.

É melhor entender o conceito da normal climatológica, e sempre que indicar valores médios e percentagens tem que indicar obrigatoriamente a que ano e a que normal se comparam: 
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/clima/normais_clima/index.html


----------

